
Russian spies target Covid-19 vaccine research - lionix
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-53429506
======
rorykoehler
All Covid-19 vaccine research should be open sourced anyways.

------
skavi
“vaccine research had not been hindered by the hackers.”

The only thing that matters here.

